# Ling Wood Allergy



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Well, guy caught a 44 lb. Ling near the pier today but he was on a kayak. Seems like the plastic boats and Tommy Holmes are fishing circles around the Pier Dogs.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh, no you didn't...

Jim


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

If ur talkin bout navarre its a guy on here named ginzu there's a report and pics and video in the kayak section


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Kind of strange coming from someone who grew up fishing the pier as well.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

*Grew Up In, On, Over, Under, Around and Above*

Grew up fishing the pier, commercial fishing at 14, sport fishing professionally at 20, spearfishing by free-diving and scuba at 25...freshwater/saltwater/brackish water/blue water. Whatever I've done or grown up doing has no impact on the facts. I do have to admit that putting a cobia on the pier is tougher than most other ways of taking them. The pier don't move and it ain't smooth.


----------

